# Hello from Upstate NY



## Trnr (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello everyone, 
I've been a member for about a week, and figured it was about time to introduce myself. I've been hunting since I was able to walk through the woods. I've always hunted upstate NY with bow, shotgun, and most recently rifle. I've been away for about 5 years, and I'm looking forward to going back this fall. I'm a curious person so I imagine a few of you are curious too, and wondering what I shoot. I've got a Browning Afterburner that I have shot for 12+ years. Granted, she's a little dated, and I think I've heard it all regarding the bow. I'll be the first to tell you, my bow isn't new, isn't the fastest, or the quietest. I can tell you it's good at harvesting deer and because of that I plan on continuing to shoot it until the limbs fall off. So far I've seen a plethora of information on the site, and a great community for all archers. Thanks to all of you for putting together a great place for us to (virtually) meet.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Where from in upstate?


----------



## Trnr (Apr 15, 2012)

Marathon/Cincinnatus area just SE of Cortland.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Im from Syracuse so i know pretty much where you are. Where do you hunt at?


----------



## Trnr (Apr 15, 2012)

I hunt primarily private land just out-side of Cincinnatus. Last Nov. was the first time I've been back in the continental US in over 4 years...so I'm hoping the bucks are mature and looking forward to the proposed 1 Oct. archery season like I am lol.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Trnr.


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

I hunted that area for years, and also I am sure Cincy Inn in the hunting season for dinner and a beer. Yes it also seems to be the yote captial of NYS. But the deer herd are coming back with two mild winters in a row.


----------



## Trnr (Apr 15, 2012)

The coyotes are as bad as ever from what I hear. I heard they took 17 in less then a week from the ridge across from where I hunt last season. I'm hoping with the mild winters and less coyotes I'll be seeing some mature deer this year.


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## nys-buckstalker (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome to Archery talk Tnrn, Old Bill see you are in my neck of woods,(Oneonta area),you ever get over to West End Archery ?


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

I hunt the state land in Cuyler and surrounding areas. i havent really seen coyotes, heard them here and there but dont seem to bad down there. check out the dec website they have a PDF file about the deer harvest last year and they break it down by each town. you can see if it has been better last year then years prior. let me know if u need me to find it for you.


----------



## NYdeerhunter92 (Apr 6, 2012)

Welcome from Skaneateles.


----------

